# php.ini für einzelne hosts ändern



## wiseguy (20. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich übers ISPConfig3 einzelne Optionen der php.ini für eine bestimmte Seite zu ändern?


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2008)

Wenn Du mod_php nimmst, kannst Du es mit php_admin value etc. setzen, ansonsten nicht.


----------

